
42 as a Service - bgdnpn
http://fortytwo-as-a-service.herokuapp.com/
======
Xeoncross
You can use HAProxy or the nginx echo module for this. You don't even need to
bother creating an index file to be served.

    
    
        location / {
            echo "42";
        }
    

In fact, I wonder if I could use iptables to return a string...

Oh, even better - There's probably a jQuery plugin for this!

~~~
Syrup-tan
I'd like to see a Unikernel implementation, if we're going for lower level.

An FPGA with a full-blown TCP/IP stack would be cute, too.

------
FLGMwt
Ah, this reminds me of a small service I wrote when our load balancing was
being finicky to help the business side know if tech was aware of a problem.

[http://doestechknowthesiteisdown.azurewebsites.net/](http://doestechknowthesiteisdown.azurewebsites.net/)

[http://doestechknowthesiteisdown.azurewebsites.net/api/Yes/B...](http://doestechknowthesiteisdown.azurewebsites.net/api/Yes/But%20please%20stand%20over%20their%20shoulders%20and%20ask%20for%20an%20explanation%20for%20what%27s%20going%20on%20as%20we%20try%20to%20fix%20it)

~~~
abluecloud
Unhanded exception mate,
[http://doestechknowthesiteisdown.azurewebsites.net/api/Yes/<](http://doestechknowthesiteisdown.azurewebsites.net/api/Yes/<)

Might want to hire a company to do a security audit on your whole
infrastructure

~~~
FLGMwt
or... DoesTechKnowDoesTechKnowTheSiteIsDownIsDown >:)

------
tylertreat
How do you maintain data consistency at scale?

------
mr_justin
Ha! Reminds me of something I did a long time ago:
[http://whatis7times.thenumber6.com/](http://whatis7times.thenumber6.com/)

------
TeMPOraL
Do you plan to release it as open source in the event of getting acquihired?

On a more serious note, if SaaS APIs are function calls, this is an equivalent
of a constant. Let's build a cloud programming language! Anyone wants to write
cons, car, cdr, cond, quote and lambda SaaSes?

~~~
_almosnow
how would you "glue" everything together?

seriously, something really cool could come out of this...

~~~
towelguy
As chained url encoded parameters?
[http://example.com/exec?http%3A%2F%2Fexample.com%2Fsum%3Fhtt...](http://example.com/exec?http%3A%2F%2Fexample.com%2Fsum%3Fhttp%253A%252F%252Ffortytwo-
as-a-service.herokuapp.com%252F%26http%253A%252F%252Ftwo-as-a-
service.herokuapp.com%252F)

------
croddin
Well, I don’t know what I expected.

------
tempVariable
I'm interested in seeing the price plan and cost of the 'Pro' account.

~~~
bgdnpn
[http://fortytwo-as-a-service.herokuapp.com/pricing](http://fortytwo-as-a-
service.herokuapp.com/pricing)

~~~
zero-g
Was waiting 42 here.

~~~
bgdnpn
it's a test

------
anom9999
Now someone needs to set up another Heroku app to find the question.

~~~
GuiA
Given the price of Heroku dynos, I'd rather not imagine the total bill :)

------
gulbrandr
404 for [http://fortytwo-as-a-service.herokuapp.com/42](http://fortytwo-as-a-
service.herokuapp.com/42), it's a shame.

~~~
dsjoerg
404 as a service!

~~~
mnemonicsloth
Don't get too excited. It's a crowded market.

------
fortytw2
I think this will usher in a new era of 42aaS startups - A breath of fresh air
we all so desperately need in these dark times. Excellent idea!

------
ta_75000
It is unconscionable that a service like this is served over plain, unsecured
HTTP. How do I know that the 42 i'm getting is genuine?

------
GuiA
I'd like to use this for my enterprise service, but we have many non
anglophone users. Is there any way to get a localized response?

------
xg15
While your API is well-done from a technical perspective, what I'm really
impressed of is your client ecosystem. There are bindings for pretty much all
relevant languages, even COBOL and bare x86 assembler. And most are even part
of the language core, so you don't even need a library. That must have
required some negotiation skills!

------
nav1
Excellent idea! I will definitely use this in my next project. Do you have a
business plan yet?

------
bgdnpn
For the Pro plan, visit the pricing page: [http://fortytwo-as-a-
service.herokuapp.com/pricing](http://fortytwo-as-a-
service.herokuapp.com/pricing)

------
thomasjudge
Imagine a beowulf cluster of these!

(funny, no one talks about that anymore..)

------
abluecloud
Any chance of getting a writeup for the dev process?

~~~
bgdnpn
Some webcasts and a series of O'Reilly books are coming.

~~~
strictnein
Hopefully a TedX Talk as well.

~~~
bgdnpn
42 of them, actually

------
sudeep1
What is this actually. Can not get the thing. Get request and you get 42. what
is the point.

~~~
jorjordandan
42

------
chasing
$100M valuation by next Wednesday.

~~~
_almosnow
"Of course its not overvalued, do you know what the target market for 42 is?
Literally everyone in the world has used or will use the number 42 by age 6.
Imagine just getting 1% of those people to pay us $1/year. 70 million
dollars/year and virtually no OpEx. And we are just getting started, we have a
few other numbers planned for."

------
stzup7
does it run in a Docker container?

------
billybofh
The choice of font is terrible...

------
rbosinger
This is the answer to everything!

------
anton_gogolev
No pricing?

~~~
bgdnpn
[http://fortytwo-as-a-service.herokuapp.com/pricing](http://fortytwo-as-a-
service.herokuapp.com/pricing)

------
KevinEldon
Very cool MVP, but can this service support Big Data like 42,000,000,000,000?

------
drofmij
The real question is how many lines of code? and who can use less lines :D

------
tomphoolery
where is the documentation

~~~
onion2k
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_axioms](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_axioms)

------
JshWright
I prefer purple.com for my 'Is this thing on?' check.

~~~
oddevan
Ever since it was mentioned in the HomeStarRunner.com welcome speech, I've
used [http://www.something.com/](http://www.something.com/)

------
adnanh
Needs more Angular...

------
_paulc
Ironically there were 42 comments when I opened this.

~~~
toong
And yet you ruined it ?

------
wnevets
but is it webscale?

------
informatimago
I hope this will be the last comment here.

------
trias
I got an Application Error as the answer.

------
grimmdude
Very clean HTML

------
herbig
Not clever.

------
hookey
text/html for this?

------
trampi
REST?

------
HairlessCatCool
42

------
callmeed
is there a SOAP API?

------
bgdnpn
my karma is 42, now

------
_almosnow
"42 comments", sorry I had to break that :(

~~~
rquantz
The tragedy of the commons... You know, a hundred people saw that and said "oh
that's too good. I'm not going to comment." Then one person said "Ugh
bluuhhh!! Brake with hammerrrr!!!11" and ruined it for everyone else.

~~~
_almosnow
I was just destroying competition...

